# Punta Cana



## JillC (Jul 12, 2007)

Four couples are looking to go to Punta Cana in February.  We have never been there.  We are looking for an all inclusive.  We would like to be on a beach, have lots of activities, i.e., snorkling on-site, kayaking, canoeing, sailing, etc.  Does anyone have any suggestions?  

Jill


----------



## Sandy (Jul 12, 2007)

Hi Jill, 

We are also a small group going to Punta Cana in March.  I posed a similar question on the Grand Bavaro all inclusive resort I got through trading in RCI.  But I never received any answers on TUG.  I guess there are few tuggers who have gone.

But I did find good info at Tripadvisor.com for my resort.  

Also, you might want to check Debbiesdominican travel board:
http://www.debbiesdominicantravel.com/  an absolute WEALTH of info!

I will stay tuned here in case anyone else posts info.


----------



## danb (Jul 13, 2007)

I posted a review of the Melia Caribe Tropical last year with some infor you might read. The Melia is just down the street from the Bavaro. The beaches are very nice and there is lots to do. The Melia was also all inclusive.


----------



## Larry (Jul 13, 2007)

We stayed at the Melia Paridissus a couple of years ago and had a fantastic time. This was what I consider a very upscale all inclusive property with something like 5-7 (?) great sit down restuarants in addition to the usual buffet restaurants. If it wasn't for the 1-4 rule at this resort we would go back again, so just counting down untill we can make the trade again. 

We also toured the Melia Caribe tropicale and would also gladly exchange into this sister resort to the Melia Paridissus. If available I would grab either exchange and you will have a great time. gorgeous tropical grounds, great pools and beaches. These resorts are just outstanding.  


P,S. You can also check out the review that I posted on the Melia Paridissus.


----------



## owen1521 (Jul 20, 2007)

i second the paradisus. was there in 04 the place has it all.


----------



## gnipgnop (Jul 20, 2007)

Larry:

I'm inquiring about the Melia Vacation Club @ Paradesees, Punta Cana.  The RCI exchange # 4119.  When I checked out the reviews the last one I noticed was from 2004.  You mention that you were there a couple of years ago.  Can you tell me if they have any 2 bedroom units.  There will be five going in our group:  mom, dad, 15 year old girl, 12 year old girl and 11 year old boy.  We would love to visit this resort but information that I see only offers one bedroom. for 6 people.  How would that work??  Are there enough things to keep these kids busy.  Is it hard to get an exchange here?  
Any help you can offer would be very appreciated.  Thank you.


----------



## Larry (Jul 20, 2007)

gnipgnop said:


> Larry:
> 
> I'm inquiring about the Melia Vacation Club @ Paradesees, Punta Cana.  The RCI exchange # 4119.  When I checked out the reviews the last one I noticed was from 2004.  You mention that you were there a couple of years ago.  Can you tell me if they have any 2 bedroom units.  There will be five going in our group:  mom, dad, 15 year old girl, 12 year old girl and 11 year old boy.  We would love to visit this resort but information that I see only offers one bedroom. for 6 people.  How would that work??  Are there enough things to keep these kids busy.  Is it hard to get an exchange here?
> Any help you can offer would be very appreciated.  Thank you.



I'm not sure if they have two BR units we exchanged into a studio which was fine for two. Our friends rented a different unit through a travel agent. There is plenty to do for everyone. All activities are included including, snorkling, sailing, kayaking, scuba, horseback riding and daily sports such as beach volleyball. You can just relax and do nothing or get invoved in non stop activities.  I think it's a hard trade but we got it within 45 days after our trip to Grand Cayman was cancelled due to Hurricane Ivan. IF you can get this resort go for it. I did notice that the all inclusive fee was increased considerably since we went. We only paid $50 per day per person. Melia Caribe tropicale is also nice and there all inclusive fee is much less so with that many people you may want to consider this as a better choice.  

Good luck


----------



## opusX (Jul 20, 2007)

We third the Paradisus. We were there last Feb. and it was great. The food is comparable to a good cruise. The booze was middle/upper shelf. $5 a day to the maid went a long way. Tipping the bartenders and wait staff a few bucks made them very happy and happy bartenders... well you know. Room was very nice, only a short walk to the beach. Plenty of chairs and shade on the beach. Plenty of water activities. The pool was beautiful, did I mention the pool had a swim up bar. We did the beach thing every day, mostly walked the beach and read several books. We were there for seven nights and did not leave the property.


----------



## gnipgnop (Jul 23, 2007)

Larry:  Is your review on the TUG board?  The last review for Paradisus resort is 2004.


----------



## esk444 (Jul 23, 2007)

You might also want to check with a travel agent for package deals.  In the DC area, several travel agencies offer extremely cheap charter flights/all inclusive deals to Punta Cana.  I'm thinking of companies like Funjet, Apple, and Liberty Travel, though I can't remember exacting which ones.  Adding up all the fees associated with an exchange (inc. maintenance fees, taxes, RCI, etc.) and getting a separate flight actually cost more (including the loss of a week) when I researched it a few years ago.


----------



## Larry (Jul 24, 2007)

gnipgnop said:


> Larry:  Is your review on the TUG board?  The last review for Paradisus resort is 2004.



That's my review. We were there 12/2004 and the review was written January 2005. If you need more information just let me know.


----------



## Abyssscuba (Aug 23, 2007)

*All inclusive*

I see the ai fee is $75 per adult per day, but is optional. Are there good places and eascy access to other restaurants. Do you rent a car here? Never been to Punta Cana only there Cozumel resort where I own.


----------



## Larry (Aug 24, 2007)

Abyssscuba said:


> I see the ai fee is $75 per adult per day, but is optional. Are there good places and eascy access to other restaurants. Do you rent a car here? Never been to Punta Cana only there Cozumel resort where I own.



WOW  the AI fee was $50 per day pp when we went that's a 50% increase in just a couple of years. We took the all inclusive for the full 7 days so don't know about restaurants nearby. We did not rent a car and I don't think it's necessary since we were so busy with the AI activities which included free horseback riding, snorkling, sailing, all non motorized water sports and several competitive events all day long ie; beach volleyball, ping pong etc. We went with another couple and my friend is a diver and they even included diving for free.


----------

